# I made my first zombie today!



## CuriousDaisy (Aug 26, 2014)

CuriousDaisy said:


> After reading lots of different DIY posts about zombies I finally did it today. I bought the head from Spirit Halloween, the clothing from Goodwill and the supplies from Lowe's.
> View attachment 219972
> 
> View attachment 219973
> ...


----------

